# The more I drive the lower my rate



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

I quit Dec 12

But had to get back on late January.

I've heard so many stories about drivers who complain, told pax they are to fat and need to call an xl, rude, crazy.

So being a perfectionist I'm genuine, welcome the rider, engage in convo if they want, if not just a nice ride, I say good nite, and be on the way.

No crashes. No rudeness. Nothing crazy. Yet when I started, I stayed steady at 5 and now it's been on a steady decline for three weeks. this week below 4.8

Thanks.

I dare uber to threaten me with deactivation, cuz I'll say go ahead. Do what you do partner. 

I'll be happy when I got enough money to finally start my own business and don't gotta worry bout this bs.

Maybe if I started being rude and crazy my rate would go up??

Funny they say uber does it on purpose to get you to drive more to try and increase more 5 star rates... But for me it's opposite, the lower I get for good service the more I look for another line of work.

I've learned not to take it personal. 

But I think to find out about a complaint and have the ability to respond to that complaint would be beneficial, at least for the piece of mind for a driver.

I digress, I'm still putting to much thought into the stars.


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

same here, in this 3 weeks, I drive more, and rating steady declined by 0.01 per week
none of those trips was bad, nor anything un-right. but pax are just feeling like they want a world-class service for a few bucks uber X ride


----------



## Geko777 (Feb 3, 2016)

Actually some jerk around the net gave the idea to pax, that they should rate u 3 stars if they dont want to ride with u again, so i figure some would do it for the sake of the trick and without a second though.


----------

